# Lately I've been buying OS processors



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

So I've been on a binge lately for buying old school Phoenix gold processors. There's a list of ones that I want/need, but I think I've bought some of the more rare models...










As you might be able to tell I'm buying only black with the squiggly pg logo. The PLD1 is only there because I might use it and I got it for cheap.

Thoughts...suggestions?

Btw I'm going to build a display with these plus a zpa0.5 and a zpa0.3. I'm also looking for a eq232 and a few other items. I'm buying it all slowly and trying to build this collection up.


----------

